# Tahrir tonight



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Clashes tonight between protesters and police going on right now, live footage on AlJazeera Mubasher Misr. Looking nasty: Tear gas been used and reports of several injured protesters. 

I will try and find a link

Gunshots now!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

oh no...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The guys are talking about what's going on at the square, they split the screen every so often to shoe live footage from Tahrir

??????? ?????


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> oh no...


it's awful...back to Jan28?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly I feel it will take many many years if ever before there is a change in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian security forces have fired tear gas at around 3,000 protesters, some of whom threw stones, in Cairo's Tahrir Square.
The clashes near the interior ministry on Tuesday evening were triggered by family members of the more than 840 people who were killed during the Egyptian uprising in February.

Tahrir Square was the epicentre of the nearly three-week-long uprising that ousted former president Hosni Mubarak.

Al Jazeera's Ayman Mohyeldin reporting from Cairo said at least eight people had been injured.

"Police have been using tear gas to try and disperse the crowd and push them back, " Mohyeldin said. "It is an example of the tension that still exists between the police and ordinary Egyptians."

According to eyewitnesses, protesters at Tahrir Square chanted: "The people demand the fall of the field marshal," a reference to Hussein Tantawi, the head of the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces, which took power when Mubarak stepped down.

Families of those killed are frustrated with what they say is the slow prosecution of security officers believed responsible for the deaths of protesters during the uprising.

Habib al-Adly, Egypt's former interior minister, was sentenced to 12 years in prison on corruption charges in May, but he and other officials are yet to be charged for killing protesters.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Battle still on this morning


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Jesus Christ! It might take ages Ay kalam


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

From what I have heard the legitimate demo was hijacked by thugs who just wanted to cause trouble. There were menacing types there looking to carry out muggings and attack people etc etc the same thing happened at the 1000000 women march a couple of months back when women were harassed before during and after the demo.

As usual legitimate grieveances get hijacked by people who have their own agenda and just want to cause trouble, reminds me of the socialist workers party in Europe for whom every reason is good for a scrap regardless of the issues.

As Maiden says, nothing is going to change.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian media were very quick to back the SCAF version of events, blaming the clashes on baltagheya. Many in the streets are upset that every time the less well-off protest, they are branded as thugs. I think this unfortunately is a reflection of how classist Egyptians are: if you are poor/uneducated you automatically have no rights.

I watched what was happening live (either on TV or via live stream) both last night and this morning. There was a big mix of people in and around Tahrir, whose main demand right now is for justice to be made.

You can read The Guardian's report here

Cairo street clashes leave more than 1,000 injured | World news | The Guardian


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> Jesus Christ! It might take ages Ay kalam


That's exactly the root of the problem right now. As the saying goes: Justice delayed is justice denied.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's as if the world has forgotten Egypt and her struggles


----------



## wales1970 (Aug 19, 2010)

There has been nothing on uk news about this,at the moment its all about syria and now greece.It seems like the news only reports the when there are deaths involved.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

wales1970 said:


> There has been nothing on uk news about this,at the moment its all about syria and now greece.It seems like the news only reports the when there are deaths involved.


The Guardian is always a good source of up to date news from Egypt, their Cairo based correspondent Jack Shenker has been doing a sterling job since January. TV networks have not been so extensive in their coverage, other countries are making bigger headlines


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

aykalam said:


> The Guardian is always a good source of up to date news from Egypt, their Cairo based correspondent Jack Shenker has been doing a sterling job since January.


I agree - if you follow Jack on twitter (hackneylad) then he also posts links to other good articles


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Beatle said:


> I agree - if you follow Jack on twitter (hackneylad) then he also posts links to other good articles


I already do :clap2:


----------

